# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΙΟΜΑΣΤΕ DATING RADIO ΟΝ ΑΙR stis 21.30

## nikpanGR

Δοκιμαστικά με μουσικη 24 ώρες για 1-2 ημέρες.Εκπομπές μεταμεσονύκτιες γι αυτούς πού ξενυχτάνε...και chat πολυ chat......Δυναμικά με κέφι για όλους και όλες πού ξενυχτάνε... 
Για την Δοκιμαστική εκπομπή πού τρέχει Πολύ Πάριος και Τερζής..... 
Προσωρινα http:\\10.2.148.196:8000 
Aκούγεται με winamp v 5 και άνω,στο File--->Play url βάζτε την διεύθυνση 10.2.148.196:8000 και είστε ακροατές... 
Αν έχετε proxy πρέπει μέσα από τον internet explorer να πάτε Tools-->Internet options--->connections--->Lan settings--->Advanced και να προθέσετε την διεύθυνση 10.2.148.196:8000,και μετα Ok σε όλα,και είστε πάλι ακροατές μας... Λειτουργεί και σε media player απο v7 και επάνω. 
Περιμένω τα σχόλια σας και τις παρατηρήσεις σας.. 
nikpangr 
128kbps 44100 stereo
----------------------------------------------------------------

Προσκαλώ, σε πάρτυ στο χώρο του καταστήματος, όλα τα παιδιά του δικτύου μας. 
Η βραδιά επισημαίνω ότι θα έχει χαρακτήρα meeting-διασκέδασης-οινοποσίας. 
Το κατάστημα θα μετατραπεί σε μπαράκι, με δυνατή μουσική και ποτά. 
Επίσης να πω, ότι υπάρχει freespot που βγαίνει Internet+awmn για όσους αμετανόητους φέρουν λαπτοπ μαζί τους! 


Ώρα προσέλευσης 21.00, Σάββατο 31-3-2007 
Διεύθυνση Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου 4, Μελίσσια 

---------------------------------------------------------------------
θα είμαι εκει με δυο ελεύθερα ωραιά κορίτσια που θα μοιράσουν διαφημιστικά για το dating.awmn.. και το dating radio.......  ::   ::  

Παρακαλώ κρατήστε το topic καθαρό.(Αλήθεια γιατι το μεταφέρατε στο trools????Moderators?)Παρακαλώ να μην ξαναγίνει...

----------


## Philip

> Δοκιμαστικά με μουσικη 24 ώρες για 1-2 ημέρες.Εκπομπές μεταμεσονύκτιες γι αυτούς πού ξενυχτάνε...και chat πολυ chat......Δυναμικά με κέφι για όλους και όλες πού ξενυχτάνε...


Αναμετάδοση από το *http://radio.philip.awmn:8000/listen.pls*

----------


## nikpanGR

thanks

----------


## DrLO

ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΥ ...

Ωραίος πάντως. Μου βάζεις ιδέες. Shoutcast Server δεν είναι ?

Μπορώ άραγε να στήσω και εγώ τον δικό μου (σημ. είμαι client)
Βαρέθηκα το leeching και λέω να το ρείξω στο "Βασικά Καλησπέρα σας"

ΥΓ :

Κάποιοι ήχοι ειδοποίησης νέων μηνυμάτων στον MSN από εσένα περνάνε ?

----------


## nikpanGR

nai

----------


## DrLO

Ολυμπιακός δεν είμαι αλλά ακούω το "Περαία μου, Περαία μου" μαζί με κάτι οδηγίες για ρυθμίσιες IP και κάτι τέτοια και έχω λυθεί στα γέλεια. Ειδικά εκεί που λέει "... και έχεις για καμαρι σου τον Ολυμπιακό σου" να ακούγεται καπάκι πως βάζεις τις ρυθμίσεις σε ένα Πελάτη  ::  ::  :: 

edit:
Τελικά αν κατάλαβα καλά ήταν το video για το exploit της on από το youtube

----------


## nikpanGR

AΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΝΤΕ-ΕΞΙ ΩΡΕΣ............ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΑΡΙΟΣ.......ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΣΚΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ......................ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗ...........................

----------


## pkent79

Ok...
Βρήκα ποιό σταθμό δεν θα ακούω.  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Ok...
> Βρήκα ποιό σταθμό δεν θα ακούω.


+1 από εμένα  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

οκ γούστα είναι αυτα , δεν μπορεί ένας σταθμος να τα καλύψει όλα...κι εγώ μαζί σας...

----------


## pkent79

Τι; Ούτε εσύ θα τον ακούς;  ::  
Ωραίο promotion κάνεις.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Το promotion θα γίνει στο μαγαζι του Ζαμπούνη το Σάββατο με δύο καλιγραμμα μελαχροινά πανύψηλα όμορφα ατελείωτα μοντέλλα σούπερ επαγγελματίες πού θα μοιράζουν διαφημιστικό υλικο για το site και τον σταθμό πού δεν ακούει κανείς.............Θα πρέπει να έρθετε ,είναι must....
nikpangr

----------


## pkent79

Πονηρούλι...  ::  
Εμένα για το PPTP τι θα μου δώσεις;  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

το promotion.....

----------


## TheLaz

> ...δύο καλιγραμμα μελαχροινά πανύψηλα όμορφα ατελείωτα μοντέλλα σούπερ επαγγελματίες....


foto please.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ...δύο καλιγραμμα μελαχροινά πανύψηλα όμορφα ατελείωτα μοντέλλα σούπερ επαγγελματίες....
> 
> 
> foto please.....


+ + + + +

Θέλω θέλω θέλω

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tse0123

Κι εγώ θέλω, Αννίτα μου, θέλω!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

χωρίς φωτό ....
ΔΕΝ!  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> χωρίς φωτό ....
> ΔΕΝ!


δεν προβλεπεται photo Kρητικέ...

----------


## nikpanGR

Mετά από απαίτηση πολών ακροατών,και απειλές κατα της σωματικής μου ακεραιότητας,σταματώ να παίζω Πάριο(ήδη παίζει Πάριος δυό μέρες συνέχεια....),και βάζω ξένη μουσική μόνο για τα δοκιμαστικά,όμως......  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> χωρίς φωτό ....
> ΔΕΝ! 
> 
> 
> δεν προβλεπεται photo Kρητικέ...


θα στείλω τον ξιφία μου να φάει το μπαρμπούνι σου...
βάλε φωτό...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

To Dating.radio σήμερα θα είναι εκτός λειτουργίας λόγω αναβάθμισης hardware..Ετοιμάζεται ειδικό pc με 1 terra jazz kai ρεμπέτικα τραγούδια.
Και μην ξεχάσετε σήμερα τα εγκαίνια του pc-mastor στα Μελίσια Α.Παπανδρέου 4 του φίλου μας zabounis.Nα είστε όλοι εκεί θα έχει και εκπλήξεις...

----------


## acoul

εσύ δεν σώζεσαι ούτε με ... πιπίνια !!

----------


## nikpanGR

Ρώτα να μάθεις.........

----------


## Philip

> To Dating.radio σήμερα θα είναι εκτός λειτουργίας λόγω αναβάθμισης hardware..Ετοιμάζεται ειδικό pc με 1 terra jazz kai ρεμπέτικα τραγούδια.
> Και μην ξεχάσετε σήμερα τα εγκαίνια του pc-mastor στα Μελίσια Α.Παπανδρέου 4 του φίλου μας zabounis.Nα είστε όλοι εκεί θα έχει και εκπλήξεις...


έχω σταματήσει την αναμετάδοση...
εάν χρειαστείς μπορώ να το ξαναβάλω, στείλε μου PM

*---Philip---*

----------


## nikpanGR

http://www.dating.awmn/radio/
Για πληροφορίες για το πρόγραμμα και τις εκδηλώσεις του σταθμού.
Εκδηλώστε το ενδιαφέρον σας για παραγωγή προγράμματος...

----------


## sokratisg

Ωραίο site!  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Καλή δουλειά ! μπράβο nickpanGR !  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Παιδιά αντιγραφή απο το live radio awmn είναι ,δεν έκανα τίποτα νέο.Και ευχαριστώ τα παιδιά του Liveradio για την ιδέα και την αμέριστη βοήθεια στο όλο στήσιμο...και για να μην ξεχνιέμαι και τον Ζαμπούνη για τις συμβουλές του σε θέματα καρτών και ήχου....

----------


## acoul

Nick θαυμάζω και ζηλεύω αποθέματα ενέργειας ... !!!

----------


## nOiz

confirmation mail δε βλέπω να έρχεται....

----------


## nikpanGR

Το site είναι σε δοκιμαστική περίοδο.Έχω προβληματάκια με το internet πού χρειάζεται για να λειτουργήσει,η altec με το vpn της είναι προβληματική λόγω ασυγχρόνων στο routing (και δεν βλέπω διάθεση και κέφι από τους Αdministrators του συλλόγου να βρούν λύση παρ όλα τα αλεπάληλα emails μας,και επειδή κανείς δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να κάνει κάτι γιατί είμαστε χομπίστες και δεν πληρωνόμαστε γι αυτό πού κάνουμε....) γι αυτό και ψάχνω να βρώ καλύτερη λύση,έχω μερικές λύσεις υπ όψιν μου.Σε λίγες ημέρες θα λειτουργούν όλα κανονικά...Ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση....

----------


## nOiz

οk αναμένουμε!

----------


## nektariosko

ρε Νικο,καλοριζικο το site!!!Εβαλα να ψαξω εκει που λεει gay-trans-γυναικα τον john70 αλλα δεν εβγαλε τιποτα!!!  ::   ::  

βρεεεε,λες να ειναι αντρουκλα?????  ::   ::   ::   ::  

ετσι δειχνει το site σου!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> οk αναμένουμε!


Για δοκιμάστε σας παρακαλώ να κάνετε join στο dating.awmn.Έκανα κάτι δοκιμές και αλλαγές.Παρακαλώ βάλτε και φωτογραφία και συμπληρώστε όλο το ζητούμενο προφιλ,η κάθε βοήθεια σας είναι καταλυτική για την σωστή λειτουργία του site.Ευχαριστώ τον pkent για τon προσωρινό διαμοιρασμό της adsl του.Περιμένω βοήθεια από όλους σας...Το γραφικό θα διορθωθεί άμεσα αφού δουλέψει το λειτουργικό κομμάτι του..

----------


## nOiz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nOiz
> 
> οk αναμένουμε!
> 
> 
> Για δοκιμάστε σας παρακαλώ να κάνετε join στο dating.awmn.Έκανα κάτι δοκιμές και αλλαγές.Παρακαλώ βάλτε και φωτογραφία και συμπληρώστε όλο το ζητούμενο προφιλ,η κάθε βοήθεια σας είναι καταλυτική για την σωστή λειτουργία του site.Ευχαριστώ τον pkent για τon προσωρινό διαμοιρασμό της adsl του.Περιμένω βοήθεια από όλους σας...Το γραφικό θα διορθωθεί άμεσα αφού δουλέψει το λειτουργικό κομμάτι του..


"Συγνωμη αλλα δεν βρισκω χρηστη με αυτο τον κωδικο"

Παρόλο που τα βάζω σωστά....

edit : Έφτιαξα καινούριο account. Βγάλε μερικά fields από το προφιλ να μην είναι απαραίτητα στη συμπλήρωσή τους... Κατα τα άλλα καλό φαίνεται!

----------


## badge

Τώρα μπορεί να φανεί λίγο γελοίο αυτό που θα πω αλλά....

Νικόλα συγνώμη αλλά όταν μια σελίδα μου μιλάει στον ενικό χωρίς να με ξέρει μου κάνει... κάπως... με ξενερώνει. Είμαι και μια άλφα ηλικίας και αυτά τα _"μπορείς να κάνεις"_ κλπ μου κάθονται άσχημα.

Μήπως να το ξανασκεφτόσουν και να τα γύρναγες στον πληθυντικό;

----------


## nikpanGR

o ενικός μας φέρνει πιο κοντά έτσι πιστεύω..

----------


## pkent79

Το ίδιο και ένα καφάσι μπύρες.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Το ίδιο και ένα καφάσι μπύρες.


... αν και το τελευταίο καμιά φορά ... λερώνει !!

----------


## nikpanGR

> Τώρα μπορεί να φανεί λίγο γελοίο αυτό που θα πω αλλά....
> 
> Νικόλα συγνώμη αλλά όταν μια σελίδα μου μιλάει στον ενικό χωρίς να με ξέρει μου κάνει... κάπως... με ξενερώνει. Είμαι και μια άλφα ηλικίας και αυτά τα _"μπορείς να κάνεις"_ κλπ μου κάθονται άσχημα.
> 
> Μήπως να το ξανασκεφτόσουν και να τα γύρναγες στον πληθυντικό;


.Επειδή δεν έχω την πολυτέλεια να ξενερώνω κόσμο.Μπήκαν όλα στον πληθυντικό..

----------


## nikpanGR

Παρακαλώ τα παιδιά που βοηθάνε με την εγγραφή τους στο site να βάζουν κα φωτογραφίες(ας μην είναι οι δικές τους,αν έχουν πρόβλημα).Θέλω να δοκιμάσω την ταχύτητα και το αν δουλεύει σωστά.

----------


## nikpanGR

UP...

----------


## nikpanGR

UP

----------


## nikpanGR

16.30-1800 θα είμαι στη Λέσχη .Οποιος θέλει να ρωτήσει κάτι ή να ενταχθεί στο πρόγραμμα του σταθμού σαν παραγωγός.

----------


## nikpanGR

Λόγω βροχης δεν θα πάω στη λέσχη.Στείλτε μου Pm,όποιος ενδιαφέρεται...

----------


## nikpanGR

Για όποιον είναι μέσα ας ακούσει ...εκπέμπώ...¨
http:\\radio.dating.awmn:8000
στείλτε μου pm για το πώς με ακούτε...Ξενυχτάω σήμερα...
http://www.dating.awmn/radio για chat

----------


## nikpanGR

Δοκιμαστική εκπομπή On air......

----------


## BladeWS

Ωραία μουσικούλα,δυνάμωσε λίγο το mic  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

::  Aκόμα εκπέμπω...για τους πραγματικούς ξενύχτηδες....  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Ωραία μουσικούλα,δυνάμωσε λίγο το mic


Δεν παίζει hip-hop ρε φανταράκι...


Ωραία κίνηση ρε παίδες, μου παίζει μόνο από philip πάντως.

Tracing route to delirio.infosat2.awmn [10.2.148.196]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.21.133.1
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.35.169.203
3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.35.161.233
4 8 ms 24 ms 38 ms 10.19.150.9
5 18 ms 12 ms 22 ms gw-alex23.machine22.awmn [10.19.150.2]
6 24 ms 54 ms 34 ms gw-machine22.selete.awmn [10.14.146.205]
7 * 27 ms 36 ms 10.19.147.250
8 38 ms 35 ms 47 ms 10.30.51.254
9 58 ms 67 ms 53 ms 10.42.63.126
10 10.42.63.126 reports: Destination host unreachable.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από BladeWS
> 
> Ωραία μουσικούλα,δυνάμωσε λίγο το mic 
> 
> 
> Δεν παίζει hip-hop ρε φανταράκι...
> 
> 
> Ωραία κίνηση ρε παίδες, μου παίζει μόνο από philip πάντως.
> ...


η υπηρεσία δεν είναι ενεργη 24/7.Τρίτη & Πέμπτη μετά τις 2130 μόνο...

----------


## nikpanGR

http:\\10.2.148.196:8000 ,http:\\radio.dating.awmn:8000.
Aκούγεται με winamp v 5 και άνω,στο File--->Play url βάζτε την διεύθυνση 10.2.148.196:8000 και είστε ακροατές... 
Αν έχετε proxy πρέπει μέσα από τον internet explorer να πάτε Tools-->Internet options--->connections--->Lan settings--->Advanced και να προθέσετε την διεύθυνση 10.2.148.196:8000,και μετα Ok σε όλα,και είστε πάλι ακροατές μας... Λειτουργεί και σε media player απο v7 και επάνω. 
Περιμένω τα σχόλια σας και τις παρατηρήσεις σας.. 
nikpangr 
128kbps 44100 stereo
----------------------------------------------------------------
η εκπομπή θα αναμεταδωθει και απο:
1)http://radio.philip.awmn:8000 
2)http://pc.zabounis.awmn:8000
Λόγω του καταπληκτικού routing στο awmn!!!!!!......xexexe....παρακαλώ όποιον έχει την δυνατότητα να κάνει αναμετάδοση..........
τα λέμε το βραδάκι στις 21:30
 ::   ::   :: 
voip 104031 kai 10403 για επικοινωνία....
τηλ:210 9853104 εσωτερικό 104031...

----------


## nikpanGR

UP

----------


## nikpanGR

up σε 28 λεπτα....

----------


## nikpanGR

up

----------


## nikpanGR

Πεμπτη 12 Απριλιου 2007 21.30μμ
Tην Πέμπτη 12 Απριλίου στις 2130 θα γίνει η δεύτερη εκπομπή του σταθμού.Προσκαλώ όλα τα άτομα πού ο καθένας για τον λόγο του είναι εκτός συλλόγου σε μία αρχή εκ βαθέων, ραδιοφωνικής συζήτησης για τους λόγους πού τους έκαναν να αποχωρήσουν από τον σύλλογο ακόμη και για τους λόγους πού δεν πλησιάσανε καν τον σύλλογο ασυρματο μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο Αθηνών.Η συζήτηση θα γίνει χωρίς καμμία λογοκρισία και θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα τηλεφωνικών παρμβάσεων μέσω voip conference σε απ αυθείας μετάδοση και χωρίς καμμία λογοκρισία.
Στοιχεία επικοινωνίας για την προσέλευση σας η την συμμετοχή σας στην σελίδα http://dating.awmn/radio στο κομμάτι επικοινωνία.
Η συμμετοχή μπορεί να γίνει με παρουσία στο στούντιο του σταθμού ή τηλεφωνικά αρκει να δηλωθεί από την αρχή και τουλάχιστον 2 ώρες πριν την έναρξη της εκπομπής για λόγους τάξης και συντονισμου του προγράμματος και μόνο.
_________________

----------


## Philip

Από το πρωί μιας και δεν έπαιζες είχα βάλει μερικά ελληνικά τραγουδάκια να παίζει το Radio Philip

Στις *21:30* ξεκινάω ξανά την αναμετάδοση του *http:\\radio.dating.awmn:8000*


Καλή ακρόαση σε όλους.


*---Philip---*

----------


## johns

Αναμετάδοση απο 10.29.83.6:8000

Κόμβος eviawind #6980

----------


## nikpanGR

σε 12 λεπτα....

----------


## Kawaboy

τι θα γινει ακριβως?γκομενακια ον λαιν?υπαρχουν στο δικτυο?αχαχαχαχα

----------


## zabounis

μαντάρα τα έκανες με την κάρτα ήχου!!!  ::   ::   ::  
εγώ σε παίρνω τηλέφωνο αλλά μάλλον δεν ακούς ακους...

στην έξοδο ήχου στο soft-phone καθως και είσοδο θα δόσεις julia-ch12

Όταν θες να βγάλεις γραμμή στον αέρα τραβάς καλώδιο από το MME-IN στο MME-OUT στο μίκτη με τα καλώδια.
Όταν κλέινει το τηλεφωνο όμως τα ξαναβγάζεις τα καλώδια γιατί θα κάνεις loopback ...

----------


## spirosco

Ειναι νεα υπηρεσια... αντι να ακουγεσαι εσυ στην εκπομπη, ακους εσυ την εκπομπη απο το τηλεφωνο  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

ζητω συγνώμη για την διακοπή.ήταν μη αναμενομενη.η εκπομπή συνεχίζεται τώρα  ::   ::

----------


## tzila

Γειά σου Νίκο με τα ωραία σου τραγούδια ...
Keep walking...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Η εκπομπή διακόπηκε απότομα,λόγω προβλήματος στην κάρτα ήχου.Το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε και η εκπομπή ξεκίνησε πάλι μετα από 100' και συχεχίστηκε μέχρι τις 03.30 με μουσική.Λόγω της περασμένης ώρας ήταν αδύνατον να κάνουμε την συζήτηση η οποία αναβάλεται για την επόμενη Πέμπτη 21.30.
Μέχρι τότε τα λέμε....keep in touch...  ::   :: 
ΤΡΙΤΗ 16 04-2007 ΩΡΑ 2130.ΝΕΑ ΜΕΤΑΔΩΣΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ,ΕΙΔΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ,ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΕΦΙ..ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΤΗΤΕ...
RELAY μεχρι στιγμης AΠO:

http://pc.zabounis.awmn:8000
http://liveradio.explode.awmn 
http://radio.dating.awmn:8000
http://radio.philip.awmn:8000

----------


## Philip

> ΤΡΙΤΗ 16 04-2007 ΩΡΑ 2130.ΝΕΑ ΜΕΤΑΔΩΣΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ,ΕΙΔΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ,ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΕΦΙ..ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΤΗΤΕ...
> RELAY μεχρι στιγμης AΠO:
> 
> http://radio.dating.awmn:8000
> http://radio.philip.awmn:8000


Ok  :: 

*---Philip---*

----------


## nikpanGR

up and running

----------


## nikpanGR

Σήμερα το βραδάκι,αφού γυρίσω από το Μεγάλο Παζάρι πού θα πάω να συμετάσχω(κάτα τις 21.30-22.00 υπολογίζω να γυρίσω),θα κάνω εκπομπούλα με θέμα τους εξοσυλλογικούς,θα ήταν μεγάλη χαρά για εμένα να με ακούσετε και να συμμετέχετε στο voip 104031 η απο συμβατό τηλέφωνο 210-9853104 εσ 104031 να μιλήσουμε στον αέρα να ακούσουμε μουσική,να μού στείλετε μουσική αν θέλετε στον ftp://10.2.148.207 sta uploads,και γενικότερα να κάνουμε τον χαβαλέ μας να περάσει το βραδάκιμε μουσική και κουβεντούλα και τον ανάλογο χαβαλέ
Το παράπονο μου είναι ότι δεν τηλεφωνάτε,να δοκιμάσω και το σύστημα ρε γαμότο..Περιμένω την συμμετοχή σας και τα relay sas...
Φιλία nikpangr
ΥΣ Στην εκπομπή θα έχω και ηχογραφημένη δήλωση του Α.Μικρούτσικου για το δίκτυο μας...

ΕΞΩΣΥΛΛΟΓΙΚΟΙ ΟΛΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ ΕΝΩΘΕΙΤΕ....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

UP..

----------


## nikpanGR

Σε μισή ώρα αρχίζει το προγραμμα του σταθμου...
http://radio.dating.awmn:8000
http://10.2.148.196:8000
kai αναμεταδώσεις από τους περισότερους σταθμούς του αςμν...

----------


## Danimoth

> Σήμερα το βραδάκι,αφού γυρίσω από το Μεγάλο Παζάρι πού θα πάω να συμετάσχω


Τι εννοείς? Συμμετείχες ως παίκτης? Θέλουμε video!!

----------


## nOiz

> να μού στείλετε μουσική αν θέλετε στον ftp://10.2.148.207 sta uploads


Εγώ ανέβασα μουσική αλλά απ'ότι είδα δεν υπάρχει πλέον στα uploads... Ή τα μετακίνησες αλλού ή τα έσβησες...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Σκέφτομαι να κάνω εκπομπούλα το βράδυ,λόγω του σπασμένου ποδιού.Τι λέτε,είστε μέσα?Περιμένω νεά και συμμετοχές τηλεφωνικές...

----------


## nikpanGR

UP...ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΕΙΣ... VOIP 104031 
http://radio.dating.awmn:8000 
http://10.2.148.196:8000 
kai αναμεταδώσεις από τους περισότερους σταθμούς 


ftp://10.2.148.207/uploads για να ανεβάσετε ότι θέλετε ν ακούσετε....

104031 voip 
210-9853104 es 104031 απο κανονικό ητλέφωνο.

----------


## nikpanGR

up se 20 λεπτα

----------


## ALTAiR

> up se 20 λεπτα


Ωραία ήτανε τα ροκάκια σου.

----------


## nikpanGR

Σήμερα κάνω κέφι,για jazzιες & ελληνικά κατά τις 21.30,τι λέτε?Περιμένω και επικοινωνία από σας στο voip 104031γιατί με έχετε στο φτύσιμο τις τελευταίες εκπομπές και νοιώθω μόνος...  ::   :: 
Kαι για να γίνω μουσικά πιό συγκεκριμένος BBKING NIGHT TONIGHT.....
http://dating.radio.awmn:8000/listen.pls
http://10.2.148.196:8000/listen.pls

----------


## nikpanGR

UP και με καθαρές υπογραφές και με μεγάλα γράμματα...  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Στίς 2130 η συνέχεια της μουσικοιστορικής βόλτας μας στην ζωή του bbking
και στα καλύτερα του.Σήμερα...Συντονιστήτε...(Αλήθεια το http://www.radio.awmn ειναι up?Οκ με τις αλλαγές?Μία ενημέρωση?)....
===================
ΣΕΛΙΔΑ STREAMING RADIO
===================
http://www.dating.awmn/radio/

----------


## nikpanGR

up and bbking running at the decks

----------

